# restraining order when iwas 17! Help



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I acutally live in florida now cause i couldnt get hired in mass, so i am applying to the broward county sheriff's dept down here but i had a restraining order put me from a jelous girlfriend i broke up with when i was seventeen. does any one know if i have a solid chance down here? also any help or advice would be appreciated since i really dont have anyone that i know down here. thanks


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I have no idea how they do things in FL. However if I were you I would contact the sheriff's office and ask. Its better to be up front about things than to have them come out later. 

Just my $.02


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I agreed with Jett, Be up front and honest. Unfortunatly that happens alot w/jealous ex's. Some times restraining orders are abused. Chin up, kid.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

When you apply for any law enforcement job it's best to put everything out on the table and deal with it during the hiring process rather than let it come back at get you kicked off the job later for non-disclosure.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

jpvortec said:


> does any one know if i have a solid chance down here?


I would never say a solid chance but like everyone has said..be honest. It really is that easy.


----------



## thewife (Jan 27, 2007)

I know someone who was hired for MSP and He had a RO against him. I can't go into much detail on here. but, He was hired and is still working.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

it was a two week order, i never had to go in front of a judge though


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Most departments keep an in-house system and if I was doing a background check on someone with a past RO you could bet the farm I am calling that department and asking for all the reports. So basically be honest about the incident....You say she was jealous but if they pull the report and it says you called her fifty times a day you just got caught in a lie. Come clean...in my opinion if it is just that one incident when you were a kid then I do not think that would disqualify you.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Like everyone has said...honesty is the best policy. There are departmrnts out there that will possible overlook thinks such as an RO, if the applicant is honest from the start.

sorry for the spelling...its late or early for us overnighters


----------



## StrongasanAux (Nov 5, 2007)

Man! I had the same problem with my ex that was the same way.Glad to here I am not the only one who had the same problem.It sucks man, they can love us or f&C* our careers up.Good luck to you.


----------



## Bin25US (Jan 18, 2007)

Follow everyones advice, be honest and upfront with BSO.
Try Ft.Lauderdale also they are hiring.

If you really want to be on the job check out FDLE.


----------



## StrongasanAux (Nov 5, 2007)

That's it. Always the best way.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

JohnnyW12781 said:


> A restraining order in Massachusetts is a civil matter. A violation of a restraining order is a criminal offense. If you never violated the restraining order and it was vacated after the two week period, *then it should have stayed in a civil standing. However, a good background investigator will find it* so like everyone has told you, it is still best to mention this to them and explain the situation during the interview process. Be honest with them up front.


A poor background investigator could find it. Hell, my 4 year old could find it...previous 209A's are promptly printed in the beginning of a persons BOP. Just because it's a civil restraining order doesnt mean anything, its still there.


----------

